# Tilly's coat is totally changing!



## Lottierachel (Mar 3, 2013)

When we got Tilly she was really dark brown and stayed that way for long time - here she is at 6.5 months 



Then around 8 months, she seemed to be going quite gingery - which was lovely!




She is now just over 11 months and is going so light! Her overall appearance is still pretty chocolatey, but here is a part of her face where I trimmed around her eye and its totally white underneath (still with ginger mustache) 



And the roots of her fur on her body are much lighter, with lots of white hairs too


What do you think? Will I end up with a cafe au lait poo on my hands? I love it! So many beautiful colours <3 

X


----------



## RuthMill (Jun 30, 2012)

Lola's still quite gingery. Sometimes I think her legs look a bit cappuccino ish, not as light as cafe au lait. 

Where is the second last pic of? I can't work out how it's near her eye. 

Chocolate do tend to fade I think. It's fascinating!


----------



## dmgalley (Aug 19, 2012)

Wow she is going to be beautiful! 

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## fairlie (Sep 7, 2013)

Whatever the colour, she is stunning!


----------



## Lottierachel (Mar 3, 2013)

RuthMill said:


> Where is the second last pic of? I can't work out how it's near her eye.
> 
> Chocolate do tend to fade I think. It's fascinating!


Here's a zoomed out picture Ruth. On the other one, she was upside down with her eyes closed!


----------



## Yogi bear (Feb 25, 2013)

Oh wow! That's exciting, it's like having a new poo! I've got a new poo too, he's now hairless! A grooming mishap, we won't go there!! But back to Tilly, I've seen lots of choccies that have turned cafe au lait, it's a gorgeous colour  x


----------



## RuthMill (Jun 30, 2012)

Ah I see now! Her eyebrow area! Wow.. That's much lighter. She's beautiful!


----------



## dio.ren (Jan 18, 2013)

She looks adorable in every picture!


----------



## Mazzapoo (Jul 28, 2013)

Beautiful and yes very fascinating, I never knew any of this until I joined and read threads on here! Some of Poppy's white areas where they join the black aren't as distinct now, there's a salt and pepper area instead of a straight black/white. Her furs thickening up too, it's all very exciting isn't it!?


----------



## JasperBlack (Sep 1, 2012)

Caramel mocha! Simply gorgeous x


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk - now Free


----------



## colpa110 (Jul 5, 2011)

I think most choccies fade....Ted certainly has. I thought I would be really disappointed but I actually quite like his Café au lait coat


----------



## wilfiboy (Sep 18, 2010)

It looks like it Lottie, great to watch the changes, she's gorgeous xx


----------



## Cat 53 (Aug 26, 2012)

Love Tilly. She looks stunning. Choca mocha chino!


----------



## RuthMill (Jun 30, 2012)

colpa110 said:


> I think most choccies fade....Ted certainly has. I thought I would be really disappointed but I actually quite like his Café au lait coat


We need some recent pics..


----------



## JasperBlack (Sep 1, 2012)

Hey Colin! Good to see you ( in the virtual sense 😊) x


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk - now Free


----------



## DB1 (Jan 20, 2012)

Tilly is looking gorgeous, bet she could change to green and you would't care! same goes for Ted (need recent pics), although I guess you would wonder what on earth they had been up to!


----------

